# Rechner fährt nicht hoch



## huxi0 (6. August 2010)

Hallo,
Hab seit meinem versuch Win XP auf meinem Rechner neu zu Installieren, jetzt das Problem, das er mir gleich am Anfang anzeigt "smart capabel but disabel". Ich habe schon geschaut ob alle Kabel richtig drin stecken. Sind alle drin. Hab auch schon gegoogelt. Hab aber nicht so richtig was hilfreiches gefunden. Mein Problem ist auch, ich komme nicht ins BIOS. Bei mir steht bios setup F2. Die Tastatur funktioniert aber. Er reagiert dann auch, leider geht er dann nicht ins BIOS. Ich währe sehr dankbar wenn mir einer Helfen könnte

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sooo,
Ich hab mir jetzt meine alte Festplatte geholt und hab stat meiner 160 GB Festplatte die alte 20 GB Festplatte angebaut. Ich bin dann endlich ins BIOS gekommen und hab da bei IDE SMART auf enabel gemacht. Nun hab ich meine 160 GB Festplatte wieder angebaut, aber es ging nicht. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, das die Festplatte kaputt ist. Wenn ich mich irren sollte könnt ihr ruhig was dadrüber schreiben.


----------

